# New Holland LS190 skid steer



## merc123 (Mar 20, 2011)

We're trying to figure out how to unlock the pedals for the bucket.  I've run a Bobcat before and it was simply pushing a button and it would work.  I can't find any buttons to push to make it work.  It'll drive, but not do anything with the bucket.

There was a button switch where what looked like the windshield would press it when closed what was cut.  Not sure if that would be it.  Could low hydraulic fluid cause it to not unlock also?


----------



## week 13 (Mar 21, 2011)

You may have to have the seat belt buckled.


----------



## cb1967 (Mar 21, 2011)

*hyd*

i have a lx 865 turbo and it has a toggle switch in the compartment with a few fuses that is a safety switch to lock out my hydraulics when working on it and other safety precautions. it's overhead behind a little swing out cover yours may not be in the same location but i'm quite sure yours has it.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw one on the left side by the seat.  It had a yellow flip cover.  I flipped the switch (all switches and buttons I could find) but it didn't unlock the pedals.  I found a swing out panel on the right that had fuses in it.  I'll tell them to check them.  It's actually not mine, just asking around.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I have a c175 with the pilot control. Use to have a ls185 I believe it was. All that was required to operate it was to sit down buckle the seat belt and push/disengage the parking brake. Neither of mine were enclosed cab so I'm not sure of that aspect. But I'm sure if it's enclosed that there will beca window switch that has to be engaged before the boom will operate otherwise someone would knock the door off regularly.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh and one more thing to look for I just thought about. My c175 has a knob right in between my foot pedals on the pillar in the middle that can be locked and unlocked for my hydraulic pedal. For the record mine is pilot controlled though.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 24, 2011)

sit down, unbuckle the seat belt and rebuckle. Most people leave the seat belt buckled behind them but it still has to be undone and redone after you sit down.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll check with it on Saturday possibly.  It's not mine personally but I'll do the belt thing.  It was already buckled.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think it's the seat belt... but you do have to buckle it and unbuckle it in order to normally start the machine and operate controls. While sitting in the machine look up and to your right and you'll see a service panel about 4X8 inches (should have a fastener at one end made to unscrew with fingers). Loosen one side and partially slide panel aside and you will see fuses and a toggle switch... the switch is the service lockout that allows one to start the machine without having to climb into it every time and to position it from an external attachment. Anyway flip this switch and try it again.


----------

